# I need help please! I don't understand ANY of this..



## Stampndiva (Jan 28, 2016)

I fired my general practitioner because she refused to test my thyroid. I went to an endocrinologist who injected me with Trulicity and I'm not diabetic because he was more concerned with my 50lb. Weight gain and not the fact that I'm losing handfuls of hair or that I have hypothyroid symptoms! Anyways he said all my labs were "Normal"! I'm seeing differently! Help me. I'm going to another Endo next week.

T4+TSH+TF4+T3Free+TPO
TSH 1.510 (.450-4.500)
Thyroxine 8.1. (4.5-12.0)
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.1. (2.0-4.4)
T4 Free direct. 1.18. (0.82-1.77)
Thyroid Peroxidase TPO Ab. <6. (0-34)
Testosterone 54 (8-48)
FSH 61.9 (41 years old and still have periods). (7.7-58.5)
Sodium 146. (134-144)

There were others ran but these I think are thyroid related. Now when I've been battling infertility for 10 years, my hair has lost 90% of its volume, I had VSG 5 years ago kept it off and all of a sudden the weight slams back on out of nowhere! I'm at my wits end!


----------



## Stampndiva (Jan 28, 2016)

The TESTOSTERONE alone makes me question. Anyone? And the FSH! I have absolutely NO menapausal symptoms!


----------



## Stampndiva (Jan 28, 2016)

And he "said" after doing my sonogram that I had thyroiditis.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know about the testosterone.

Your free t3 and free t4 are a bit on the low side, but nothing is SCREAMING thyroid disease.

Can you get a copy of your ultrasound report and let us know what it says?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree; nothing blaring for thyroid disease but your follicle stimulating hormone and testosterone are out of range.


----------



## Stampndiva (Jan 28, 2016)

I wish I could get a copy of the sonogram but pretty sure he didn't print anything. His office looked like my grandpas dining room table. So nothing is saying thyroid (bloodwork wise). I'm going to have to go with symptoms then.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you in the US? If so, under the HIPAA law, you are entitled to a print copy of your results. The doctor's office is permitted to charge a nominal fee for copying but I have not heard of one doing that. If the sonogram was done in a hospital you might be able to get a copy of the report from their records/ health info dept. Sometimes when there is something going on in your body, you have to really push to get a diagnosis which is difficult when you are not feeling well.


----------



## Stampndiva (Jan 28, 2016)

I called them back about trying a low dose and he said NO that I was making an adequate amount and I didn't need anymore.


----------

